# Binky's sire



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When I took Binky back to her breeder to be bred...by a "new bloodline buck" , I was able to get a pic of her sire. He isn't a "show" goat but has a good many "nice bloodlines" behind him, her dam was there, but I couldn't get a decent pic of her. grrrrr, dam is Brush Creek Journey

Heres Dawn Acres NC Hotshot









As with most pics , it doesn't do him justice. He is longer than her dam a bit taller also. Nice feet as well as a nice escutcheon. Rear pic was impossible to get. I like his color, Binky's dam is a chocolate with very minimal white....odd how Binky and her twin sister are black/white!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh he is handsome, love his length! very stylish


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice looking buck .......  ......should make real nice kids.....for sure...... :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy Liz - he is a cutie!!!!! Can't wait to see what this pairing gives you!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice buck, Liz.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very flashy boy...you should get some purty kids out of them!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats Binky's sire ....... she isnt bred to him :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Stacey :wink: Hot Shot is my does SIRE....Binky's NOT bred to him...lol
His pedigree looks nice too...
Sire: GayMor's Lucky Noteworthy
Dam: Ponders End Royal Clover

SS: ARMCH Twin Creeks Luck of the Draw ++*S
SD: MCH/PGCH Raha Acres Twinks Pixie*D "E"


So my Binky has some good things running in her blood....I like her alot....but then again, I'm biased...love her regardless of hat's running through her


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

His dam is at SM3 Pines, they are selling her as a pet due to her age, she is a nice doe. I like this guy a lot, and his coloring is so pretty


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you hornless for that info on his dam....now I know where Binky gets her coloring!! She looks very similar to her "grand dam"!


----------

